# Stila coming to shoppers drug mart in Canada



## katelyn0 (Aug 16, 2010)

Not sure if this is in the right place.. I hope it is! But I work in the beauty boutique at an SDM in Edmonton AB (Canada) and our location is getting Stila on tuesday as well as several other locations. Just thought I would let all you canadians out there know that Stila will now be sold at shoppers drug mart.


----------



## Junkie (Aug 16, 2010)

They have it at Murale....it was only a matter of time.

Now lets all hope for NARS and Bobbi Brown!


----------



## kiss (Aug 16, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## January (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome... I hope my store gets it


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 16, 2010)

Whaa-aa-t!  That's fantastic!  I'm about 6000 points off an $85 optimum reward!  I'll be my little small town SD won't be getting this, but I'll be checking it out, next time I'm in Vancouver!  This is my fave line ever!  <3<3<3
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 16, 2010)

excited! Thanks for sharing, SDM is more accessible for me than Murale so this is great news


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katelyn0* 

 
_Not sure if this is in the right place.. I hope it is! But I work in the beauty boutique at an SDM in Edmonton AB (Canada) and our location is getting Stila on tuesday as well as several other locations. Just thought I would let all you canadians out there know that Stila will now be sold at shoppers drug mart._

 
OMG my shoppers just got Stila today too!  I wasn't even scheduled to work today, but I went in just to see haha.

Which shoppers do you work at?!


----------



## katelyn0 (Aug 18, 2010)

The brand new store in Beaumont. I say edmonton but it's really beaumont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (15 min south of edm)


----------



## katelyn0 (Aug 18, 2010)

My little mini stila haul from work and other stuff. I didn't go too crazy because we didn't receive  some of the palettes yet, no stay all day liquild e/l yet + i'm broke and pay day isn't for another couple days. Also we go for training next week so there's bound to be some free stila swag.

Smudge pot, kitten e/s (of course), refillable e/s compact and #28 brush + clarins skin care..


----------



## Funtabulous (Aug 18, 2010)

This is great! Does anyone know if it's at any SDMs in Winnipeg?


----------

